

Sydney datacentres prep emergency measures in face of massive duststorm - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/hardware/soa/Sydney-datacentres-prep-anti-dust-measures/0,130061702,339298692,00.htm

======
mahmud
Fuck, this morning we got up to a massive dust storm. The sky was red, then
turned yellow, then the weather changed and it became freezing cold.

